# African clawed frog - help - is it bloated??



## shane.tucker.royal08

Hi guys

My housemate has just picked up an african clawed frog that someone was giving away due to moving house. When we got it back, realised that it was rather fat - had a quick look on the net and expect it might have bloating disease??! Here's a couple of pics, is it bloated??? if so...what can we do to help it?

They said they feed it frozen blood worms once a week.

cheers in advance!

Shane


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

someone on here has to be an expert in fat frogs??


----------



## exoticsandtropics

hey dos it look like is is 'holding water?' or actually like it is full of fat and muscle inside the bloat parts


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

i'm know nothing about them but it looks to me like its ready to pop, just like a balloon! :S


----------



## TheToad888

My frog got bloat and it looked worse than that. Does the frog float to the surface? It could be early stages of it. Bloat's a horrible disease and is usually fatal.


----------



## TheToad888

HEY! It could be a pregnant frog since its a female.


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

TheToad888 said:


> HEY! It could be a pregnant frog since its a female.


Thanks for the reply, it doesnt float - doesnt really swim much either, although we have only had it a day! I dont think it's pregnant as the previous owners kept it on its own. What causes bloat? and is there any way to get round it?


----------



## pinktoetarantula

I've got an Albino clawed frog, yours looks very bloated in comparison. I don't really know anything much about bloating apart from if you use water straight from the tap, it is full of gas which can get into the permeable skin of the frog and that can cause bloating....usually fatal in tadpoles, but i don't know adult frogs, i guess it would be the same ultimately. That is why you should let the water stand in a bucket to de-gas for 24-48 hours before putting your frog in it.

Hope you get good advice
Good Luck


----------



## pinktoetarantula

Perhaps its just very fat? :blush:


----------



## TheToad888

Bloat is very hard to cure. But people use anti-internal-bacteria (aquarium medicine) or special aquarium salt.


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

cheers for the reply guys/girls, i'll try the petshop tomoro!! doesnt sound too good!!!


----------



## chris_wade

ive seen a lot like that but not sure weather its normal, i had 3 and they never looked like that in all 15 yrs i had them


----------



## cathburnsy

Hi,
not sure if it is bloat, you can usually see them filled up with fluid, especailly the albinos, but if it has been kept in the tank with those stones it could have ingested some and caused compaction, the digestive system blocks and slows down basically, usually fatal. Probably best to change those stones altogether as they look quite sharp and the frogs have very delicate skin and can injure themselves quite easily, also it needs to be fed more than once a week, and not just on blood worms. Adults are recommended to be fed once a day, just the amount they can eat in about 10 minutes, they have brilliant appetites so it also depends on what you are feeding them. I use reptomin pellets, they float so the frogs have to swim to get them, then look for them so very amusing to watch, but also gets the frogs using all there senses.but watch how much you feed as they will literally eat themselves to death. She could also be full of eggs, and may lay at some point, but she still looks healthy enough, hope that helps.

Catherine


----------



## louise74

Looks like a very obese ACF to me ..would however change his stones.ACF don't usually move much anyway only when food is about had my two now for 6 years and I wouldn't recommend feeding them everydayI feed mine every 3/4 days sometimes less these frogs just don't know when to stop when food is on offer so be careful.Mine eat bloodworm...pellets.better to own a hungry frog than an obese one.My are also kept in a tropical tank.:2thumb:.


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

Cool, definately take the stones out then - this is the setup she came with and apparently been in for 2 years, they said they feed her once a week and she hasnt eaten anything yesterday or today - just doesnt seem to be interested, although we havent tried the blood worms yet. Shall i try a few small crickets or mealworms?

cheers for your help!





cathburnsy said:


> Hi,
> not sure if it is bloat, you can usually see them filled up with fluid, especailly the albinos, but if it has been kept in the tank with those stones it could have ingested some and caused compaction, the digestive system blocks and slows down basically, usually fatal. Probably best to change those stones altogether as they look quite sharp and the frogs have very delicate skin and can injure themselves quite easily, also it needs to be fed more than once a week, and not just on blood worms. Adults are recommended to be fed once a day, just the amount they can eat in about 10 minutes, they have brilliant appetites so it also depends on what you are feeding them. I use reptomin pellets, they float so the frogs have to swim to get them, then look for them so very amusing to watch, but also gets the frogs using all there senses.but watch how much you feed as they will literally eat themselves to death. She could also be full of eggs, and may lay at some point, but she still looks healthy enough, hope that helps.
> 
> Catherine


----------



## cathburnsy

never tried either of those, but they do have good appetites, they love bloodwroms so definately try those. Feeding once a week is not enough, can't see that she would be obese being fed that much!! Can you give me an idea of how big she is, ie.30cm. They are not full grown until a year old and she definately does not look that big. Under a year old should be fed everyday, after about a year ol feed once every two days. Mine always swim about, especailly Flo, shes my big girl, she swims about every afternoon, shouting me to feed her basically. Also see if you can find a place for her to hide, they like to hide in or under things, it may help her settle, Also be careful where you have placed her, they feel vibrations so things like close to the tv, radio upset them, also air stones and water movement can really upset them, they constantly look for food and get stressed, as they use the vibrations to find food. You need to check the water quality too, ammonia is very dangerous to them and kills, so water needs to be changed and treated weekly.We have brought lots of plants for our tank, the frogs love to hide in them, and pull them, they don't last long, But but it keeps them happy. 

We tickle the side of the tank, ever so gently, and they all suddenly pluck up and try to find where it is coming from, they like to live in small groups, very sociable animals, they hug each other, and like to be close to each other, and they even sing when ready for mating...

Has the bloating gone down at all, got any worse, give me an update, would love to know how she is getting on.

Catherine


----------



## cathburnsy

www.clawedfrogs.com

this is a good site has loads of info, may find it useful.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Take it to the vet! :whip:

If you think there is a chance there is something wrong it really should be your first stop. Do not use any medicines of any kind until you know. Using tescos bottled water which is 15 p will ensure it is not the water....and having a supply at hand saves you waiting for days until the chlorine evaporates.


----------

